# northern michigan



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

well its feb. 21st.and i'm going nuts. i have only plowed 5 times since 1-1. we are down over around 80" of snow fall to date.who would have ever though cutting edges would have rust on them in northern michigan in feb. its been in the teens and low 20's for weeks, perfect for snow but nothing.. the only thing keeping me going is my seasonal contracts. making good money on them this winter  but not worth the no snow in the gas and oil field plowing. we are on a course to go from 200" of snow to this year maybe getting 90" and we had almost 50" of that in december in a weeks time.
hows everyone else up here hold up?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Get in the lake effect belt!


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Gaylord is the normal lake effect belt. 200" last year, 76" this year.


----------



## happydays (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm starting to plan for next year.........


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I hear next yr is going to be less snow than this yr hope not this yr has been my worst yr out of 29 yrs of plowing glad I had money banked but thats getting low guess we need to do a snow dance.


----------



## happydays (Oct 20, 2009)

You got to be in Dallas,tx if you want more pushes


----------

